# Damon Wright commits to Dartmouth



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Damon Wright commits to Dartmouth*

Will Play In Ivy League (5-10-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Damon Wright was previously seen as more of a baseball prospect (where he plays catcher) but emerged in hoops as well this past year. The leading scorer and rebounder for a team that was co-champs of the Southwest Preparatory Conference, Wright has the reputation of a sharp shooter._

CollegeSports.com profile


----------



## animal (Jul 1, 2003)

When is Dartmouth going to hire a coach?


----------

